

Ask HN: how much did you save last year? - Booo

Money is still not a topic that is openly discussed which is unfortunate as there is a lot to learn from others.
How much did you manage to save (or loose) last year?
======
ardit33
Rule of thumb, if you are single, and still want to live a decent good life,
you could easily save half of your after tax salary.

eg. if you make 110k a year, after taxes, 401k, health, etc... you are
probably bringing about 60-k65k home.

You should be easily saving about 30k a year. If you are in expensive areas
like SF, live with roomates, and adjust to it.

If you are an engineer making about 130k a year, you can upgrade to your own
one bedroom and still be able to save about 35k -40k a year.

If you are frugal and really good with money, add 10k to those estimates.

